# Titanicus



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Just finished reading this massive book whats up with that wow 600 pages Mr. Abnett must of had alot of things to say about the engines of war. Is this the most pages on just one book for warhammer.

It is a fantastic book I highly recommend it.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic book, kept thinking it would make an amazing movie!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I plan to get this when I get my Titan. When I am older and richer


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats good to hear Mr Abnetts keeping his rep up. Been umming and aahing over this book for a while now but you learned types have pesuaded me to read it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

600 pages?! Finally a BL book thats a decent length, plus its written by Abnett- to be the bookstore Jeeves...


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep it's a great read, and seen as it's written by Abnett it has a nice depth to it. I especially like the 'secondary' storys about the guard unit etc.

I rate it very high in the BL books.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

thought it was brilliant for the most part, though thought the ending was a bit lame. it ended very quickly. but definatly recommend it


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Got the hard-back copy for Christmas. Read about 30 pages so far. The usual high standard from Mr Abnett!:drinks:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ya i thought that titanicus was great aswell i didnt want to put it down so i ended up finishing it in two nights


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I too read this great book over the holiday! Fantastic read and I agree that the ending seemed a bit rushed but after 600+ pages it was always gonna be so!

In fact...I NEVER want a 40K book to end!

Is there a spoiler alert on this thread as I would like to talk about a certain storyline or two if we could?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I got to page 100 and had to put the book down. For some reason, I cannot get into it which is strange for the simple fact I have read most of Abnett's novels and have enjoyed them all (Bar Legion, that was a pain to get through) I do not know what it is, I shall try to get through it as best I can, as FortheLion has told me that it picks up around the two hundredth page.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Major Strombardt said:


> I too read this great book over the holiday! Fantastic read and I agree that the ending seemed a bit rushed but after 600+ pages it was always gonna be so!
> 
> In fact...I NEVER want a 40K book to end!
> 
> Is there a spoiler alert on this thread as I would like to talk about a certain storyline or two if we could?


Ive just finished the book several minutes ago, and as utterly epic as it was, it was slightly rushed at the end, considering how such a mouthwatering final battle was resolved in barely 2-3 pages.

As ive finished it, then _In my opinion_, feel free to speak of the book, but I would wait until a few others have given their consent:victory:


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Major Strombardt said:


> I too read this great book over the holiday! Fantastic read and I agree that the ending seemed a bit rushed but after 600+ pages it was always gonna be so!
> 
> In fact...I NEVER want a 40K book to end!
> 
> Is there a spoiler alert on this thread as I would like to talk about a certain storyline or two if we could?



what did u want to discuss?


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Ive just finished the book several minutes ago, and as utterly epic as it was, it was slightly rushed at the end, considering how such a mouthwatering final battle was resolved in barely 2-3 pages.
> 
> As ive finished it, then _In my opinion_, feel free to speak of the book, but I would wait until a few others have given their consent:victory:


That's for the thread starter to decide. It's not fair unless there is a spoiler alert so people won't be disappointed.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

is this a stand alone book or is there other to it as well ? as iv been planning to read to read for ages


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Titanicus is its own book, but its back-story lies in it taking place during the Sabbat Worlds Crusade. And like some of the novel Abnett has come up with in regard to that, it makes reference to other elements within the crusade. (At one point there is mention of Tanith, and it now being gone.)

As for spoilers, while it is something that is largely up to the OP if you are to include them then make sure to use the spoiler tags. Simply put in 'spoiler' between a pair of brackets '[]' before your spoiler and then '/spoiler' between another pair of brackets. (All minus the ' ')



Easy as pie


Now the above does say: click here, so put a line of 'spoilers below' and no one has any business saying they were not warned.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Titanicus is its own book, but its back-story lies in it taking place during the Sabbat Worlds Crusade. And like some of the novel Abnett has come up with in regard to that, it makes reference to other elements within the crusade. (At one point there is mention of Tanith, and it now being gone.)
> 
> As for spoilers, while it is something that is largely up to the OP if you are to include them then make sure to use the spoiler tags. Simply put in 'spoiler' between a pair of brackets '[]' before your spoiler and then '/spoiler' between another pair of brackets. (All minus the ' ')
> 
> ...


Thanks :victory: Ive wanted to know this for a while, and I wish it was better known.... the countless threads Ive been on without spoilers, or just vague warning if beyond a joke...:scare:


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

If you want to discuss by all means discuss.
I'll start off.


what do you think was in the file that they found and is it tied in with the HH book Machanicus


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

cool thanks for that il be odering that at the end of the mounth


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Too much hard work all that "brackett stuff"...

I suppose this is probably wrong but even someone who has not but will read it not figure it out yet!

I really enjoyed the character Cally "Cally Gilr" Samstag. I just would have like to maybe see her find refuge with the "Beduin" types that she had encountered and traded with in the Astrobleme and bring her jewellery into the story a little more...Tarses is also a GREAT character!


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great execution by Legio Invicta and Legio Tempestus! Loved the action-scenes and also the whole Mechanicus/Imperium history.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

RudeAwakening79 said:


> Great execution by Legio Invicta and *Legio Tempestus!* Loved the action-scenes and also the whole Mechanicus/Imperium history.


ohhh i liked these guys from mechanicum. they obviously survived the fallout of the mars civil war.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Might be ordering this soon. I was amazed when I saw its size, 600+ pages on one book, (Thats not an omnibus), can't wait to read it.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Just bought myself a copy of titanicus and i agree mechanicus is one of the best books so far in the HH set.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

cranvill said:


> Just bought myself a copy of titanicus and i agree mechanicus is one of the best books so far in the HH set.


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolutely loved the Titan Steps 'battle'. How cool was... 

# The Red Fury waiting for the enemy Reavers and then calmly stepping out from hiding and taking them out
 :victory:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> Absolutely loved the Titan Steps 'battle'. How cool was... Spolier# The Red Fury waiting for the enemy Reavers and then calmly stepping out from hiding and taking them out :victory:


Yes! 

Out of all the Titan-battles, that was one of the best - spoiler 

The Legio Tempestus Warlord`s total disregard for tactics, as it fires _everything_ it has at the weak point in one of the Chaos Reavers` void shields, its entire arsenal of missles. I loved the line in which Abnett states how both Titans fire at each other with the munitions of a small war!


Although, my favorite Titan battle, amongst the awesomeness of them all, has to be - spoiler 

When the Legio Invicta Warlord with the ashamed crewman (forgot the technical term) who is re-instated with a new Titan, due to his experience with the machine, and their shadowy, stealth-like fight through the burning, smoke-clogged Manufactorium chasing an Archenemy Warhound to save another critically hit Titan, only to be ambushed by 3 Chaos Reavers, the close-combat scenes of that are epic!


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Major Strombardt said:


> Hope you enjoy it!


just started reading it after finishing chains last book and Dan Abnetts not slacked am only 60 pages or so in and am hooked lol.

yesterday i picked it up while sat on the toilet and ended up sittting there for almost an hour lol am ass was numb.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

cranvill said:


> just started reading it after finishing chains last book and Dan Abnetts not slacked am only 60 pages or so in and am hooked lol.
> 
> yesterday i picked it up while sat on the toilet and ended up sittting there for almost an hour lol am ass was numb.


Dude...find a quiet corner in a Pub...far more comfortable!!!

:good:


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Major Strombardt said:


> Dude...find a quiet corner in a Pub...far more comfortable!!!
> 
> :good:


Buddy am a marrid man with two teenage twin daughters between the 3 of them i have hardley any money to go to the pub :grin: and sitting on the toilet is probley the quitest place in the house, even the cat hides in there lol.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

cranvill said:


> ...even the cat hides in there lol.


Hopefully not _IN_ the toilet! :laugh:

CP


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

lol no he ant that desperate lol


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Just Finished reading this book, top notce book Dan abbnet has pulled it out the bag agine. At first i was little confused because there was so many different side storey lines going off but they all just about pulled together at the end. Over all id give it a solid 8 / 10. Not his best work but still very very good read.

Thanks for the recomendastion guys and girls.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally finished the book. What the hell happened? Was Abnett told to wind it up quickly, because they were running out of pages or something? The muther of all Titan battles, not seen since the Heresy days, was over in a blink and we had no idea how **spoiler** 

the Forces of the Imperium/Mech won!!!. I thought that once the enemy cloud shield was removed, the Imperial Navy was going to bomb the hell out of the enemy engines
 And.. all the smaller stories that ran all through the book, ** 

came to nothing. The PDF reserve female character (I forget her name), did not even get laid when she got back... which is a soldiers Prerogative... surely!!! And, more importantly, did the toyshop owner manage to sell all his Titan models??
... very disapointed, the end could have been MUCH better..:ireful2: *6 out of 10*


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*just a tip.*

If you are looking to add "Spoiler" information to your posts. Don't turn the text black...its annoying.

use the vb code "Spoiler"


```
[spoiler ]
 insert text that shouldn't be read by people who don't want to have the book ruined for them. 
[/spoiler ]
```
CP

just remove the space after the "r" in "spoiler" and you've got it.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice tip commissar, thanks! Didn't know how to do that, but now I do 

The emperor provides!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah, you bet, i'm here to help. 

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> Finally finished the book. What the hell happened? Was Abnett told to wind it up quickly, because they were running out of pages or something? The muther of all Titan battles, not seen since the Heresy days, was over in a blink and we had no idea how **spoiler**
> 
> the Forces of the Imperium/Mech won!!!. I thought that once the enemy cloud shield was removed, the Imperial Navy was going to bomb the hell out of the enemy engines
> And.. all the smaller stories that ran all through the book, **
> ...


I have to agree. While it is one of my favourite Abnett novels, it did end rather abruptly. It was like he was writing in full flow and then realised he was over his allotted word count. There were a lot of loose ends, and if he had tidied them up it would get 10/10 as opposed to the 8/10 I gave it.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

It was rushed...I have alluded to that I think as well...should have been a trilogy if you ask me. Enough detail and storylines to have at it in three books I suppose.

As for "spoilers"...If someone wants to read a book and really do not want to know what's in it...then they should really NOT access a thread about the said book.

All this Cloak and Dagger stuff about hiding words and comments is a bit pointless if you ask me. This book has been out for quite some time now and we should be able to talk about it without the worry of those who are 'curious'...

I too would like to have learned more about the toymaker...

:so_happy:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Major Strombardt said:


> As for "spoilers"...If someone wants to read a book and really do not want to know what's in it...then they should really NOT access a thread about the said book.
> 
> All this Cloak and Dagger stuff about hiding words and comments is a bit pointless if you ask me. This book has been out for quite some time now and we should be able to talk about it without the worry of those who are 'curious'...


Although i understand how you feel, that is just the way things are going to be done here. If you are going to post spoiler information, please contain it within spoiler tags. Not everything has to be put in them, just parts that would for example, conclude a certain plotline, or talk about the death of a character. Those are things that should be included within the 

tags. If those that are interested in reading the spoilers would like to, all they have to do is click the button. Its quite easy to have a discussion about a book without including spoilers in the first place, however, if you feel so inclined to include said spoilers, please wrap them in the appropriate tag. 

Edit: also, with the thread title not labeled with the word "Spoliers" it is important to include spoiler tags when talking about something borderline. If you wish to talk of spoilers unabated, just include the word "Spoilers" in your thread title. Then there is no need for the spoiler tags.

cheers


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

_"Edit: also, with the thread title not labeled with the word "Spoliers" it is important to include spoiler tags when talking about something borderline. If you wish to talk of spoilers unabated, just include the word "Spoilers" in your thread title. Then there is no need for the spoiler tags."_

This should be the rule then there is no "borderline" to judge...if a title in a book thread does NOT have the "Spoiler" tag...then maybe it should be removed?

Solves every problem then.

I am not sure talking about a "toymaker" or a PDF female soldier constitutes a "spoiler" bracket.

Not being funny but IF a title has a spoiler alert we DON'T have to bracket?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Major Strombardt said:


> _"Edit: also, with the thread title not labeled with the word "Spoliers" it is important to include spoiler tags when talking about something borderline. If you wish to talk of spoilers unabated, just include the word "Spoilers" in your thread title. Then there is no need for the spoiler tags."_
> 
> This should be the rule then there is no "borderline" to judge...if a title in a book thread does NOT have the "Spoiler" tag...then maybe it should be removed?
> 
> Solves every problem then.


we don't just remove threads based on the fact that the title isn't the way everybody wants it. If you truely wish to talk about a book, in detail with lots of discussion about plotlines and characters and load it with spoiler material, the BL book reviews subforum is the place to do that. Black Library Fiction is a place for light discussion about the books that BL Publishing puts out. In that case, if you would like to talk about spoilers here, either wrap them in the corresponding tag or label the title with Minor Spoilers. Simple as that.
prime example: A thousand sons (spoilers)



> I am not sure talking about a "toymaker" or a PDF female soldier constitutes a "spoiler" bracket.


Brother Emund had decided that the text he put in black was important enough to have it hidden for the most part. So instead of black text, i simply wrapped Spoiler tags around it. And besides, when i receive complaints about things such as spoilers in my PM's on a daily basis, i pay a little bit more attention.



> Not being funny but IF a title has a spoiler alert we DON'T have to bracket?


yes you are correct.


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Just finished _Titanicus_ last night. It was a very good read. 8/10. Below is my mini-review, which contains spoilers. (duh) 



I didn't really care about some of the "side-plots" (which is the main one? :grin for example the Cally Samstag/Activated 26 was pretty boring apart from her unit being massacred, finding the princeps and the skitarii showing up. And her husband, Stef 's antics were lame. Also Zink, the retired moderati (or princeps, can't remember) fell up short. 

My favorite parts were: Gerhart defending the Titan Steps. Tarses/Prinzhorn dueling the archenemy warlord. Varco and crew finding the PDF bunker and sneaking about, carrying fuel and blowing up the door to the "armoury". Also the wounded Tempestus warlord _Nicomah Ignix_ trying to limp home.

Everything Gerhart, Crusius and Varco were gold. I thought everything wrapped up pretty neatly in the end.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really thought the side story of Zink was going somewhere, sort of a tale of the lost returning to the fold. It really looked as if it might lead to him returning to the Legion and becoming whole again when he bonded with another titan, but, as said before, it felt very hurried towards the end, and felt like the side plots were just cast aside so he get the word count right.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I really thought the side story of Zink was going somewhere, sort of a tale of the lost returning to the fold. It really looked as if it might lead to him returning to the Legion and becoming whole again when he bonded with another titan, but, as said before, it felt very hurried towards the end, and felt like the side plots were just cast aside so he get the word count right.


Very true in my opinion. The sideplots, albeit several of them, but even the main plot had alot more to give, in terms of potential, but unfortunately were hurried and ended on a less-detailed whim, somewhat souring the overall read. Although overall it is still a tremendous triumph with many different plots interwinning with one-another whilst bolstered by numerous and beautiful action sequences. 8/10. Though could have stretched to 9, if not 10.:so_happy:


----------

